# [French NR] 4x4x4 39.42 average & 36.38 single Alexandre Carlier



## Lapinsavant (Jul 15, 2013)

It's a double NR done at the FLIP open
40.72, (47.30), (36.38), 39.31, 38.22 = 39.42 
PP DP NP PP PP
Cube : shengshou v3


----------

